# DASH ? Anyone



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Anybody see the latest on the dash website???

http://www.dash-motorsports.com/index.html


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

w00000t! the 500 XL is one of my FAVORITE Tjets... methinks I gotta have that in many different colors...

--rick


----------



## 1970tjet (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats great news! Dash is coming back. High quality bodies at blue collar prices. I hope there's plans for many new body styles. :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I would want to have many of those in different colors. I also hope that the Dash chassis project becomes a reality.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

The XL 500 is an all time favorite. 70-72 Torinos would be cool to.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

TUFFONE said:


> I would want to have many of those in different colors. I also hope that the Dash chassis project becomes a reality.


Unfortunatley he came into issues with the arm's.

Not sure where he's at on them now.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Dash website is now live*

The website is now live with clearance prices on some of the remaining old stock!

http://www.dash-motorsports.com/index.html

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update Gary! Got me a couple of Falcon bodies! I'm looking forward to what he come out with.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Has anyone else who ordered the specials off the Dash website received their order yet? I ordered quite a bit and discovered my order was 8 bodies short (and one body substituted, but that's okay).

I used the Dash website's "Contact Us" to inform them of the shortage but haven't yet received a reply. Since I can't check to see if the e-mail was actually sent (there was no "message sent" confirmation), I don't know if it actually was sent or not.

Has anyone contacted them before and know how long it takes to receive a reply?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I got my order about a week ago in proper order. I have only ever emailed with orders and sent PayPal. so far, so good. he is a bit slow to ship usually.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Got mine AOK


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Has anyone else who ordered the specials off the Dash website received their order yet? I ordered quite a bit and discovered my order was 8 bodies short (and one body substituted, but that's okay).
> 
> I used the Dash website's "Contact Us" to inform them of the shortage but haven't yet received a reply. Since I can't check to see if the e-mail was actually sent (there was no "message sent" confirmation), I don't know if it actually was sent or not.
> 
> ...


Dan's an honest "Square-Up" guy...but human 2....
he w/ make it right, been doing personal business w/ the 'Ol Boy 4 about 3 yrs. now.. He WILL make it RIGHT :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

I have not received my order from 11/24 at all. Tried to contact here [email protected]. Have not received a reply. Always received my stuff in the past.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

70ss said:


> I have not received my order from 11/24 at all. Tried to contact here [email protected]. Have not received a reply. Always received my stuff in the past.


 My order took a little over two weeks to arrive as I ordered the day before Thanksgiving. I did receive an automated e-mail when it was mailed, which was a little over a week after the order was placed.

I'm glad to hear Dash has a good reputation. I assume it was simply a mistake and will be corrected. I had ordered two of each body and I did not receive some of them - I assume he ran out before packing my order. But it would be nice to receive a timely reply.

Not knowing whether or not he received my e-mail, I guess I just have to wait another day or two. Obviously, I don't want to let too much time pass. After another couple days though, I wonder what I should do??

70SS - If you receive an answer to your e-mail, let me know.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

I received the order has shipped notice with tracking #. When I check tracking #. It says the post office has been notified of a package. But no additional progress. I have not heard back from dash. So I am waiting too.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

70ss said:


> I received the order has shipped notice with tracking #. When I check tracking #. It says the post office has been notified of a package. But no additional progress. I have not heard back from dash. So I am waiting too.


^^Same thing here.^^ 
Used his contact form on 12/14/11...


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Received email from Dan. Says he's on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Received the same email.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Got mine. My guess is he got buried in orders from that sale. Al


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Did all you guys who received an e-mail send your's from his website or directly using an e-mail address? I have not yet received a reply and I used the website.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Did all you guys who received an e-mail send your's from his website or directly using an e-mail address? I have not yet received a reply and I used the website.
> 
> Thanks...Joe


I used the contact form on his website.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

website


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I order through the website and received mine ok.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Never had a problem with Dan getting stuff to me in the past. Sometimes it took a little longer, but it always showed up. Well worth it for the quality of his bodies and price. Glad to see he is back! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, I wrote a second e-mail to Dash a few days agao and still have not received any type of reply. This time I sent it directly using the Dash e-mail address.

So, what should I do now? I don't want to be a jerk about this since I know mistakes can easily be made, but my order was 8 bodies short and I have given them well over a week to get me some type of response. It's disappointing.

I'm thinking at this point my only option is to file a claim with Paypal to recover the $24. If someone has another idea so I don't have to take that step, please let me know.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't know what to tell you. I have not herd back since he replied 5 days ago. 

Then he said he would look into it and get them out to me asap. 

My order was for over $100 and received nothing but the 2 emails. 

1 giving tracking # and this last one. Allways received anything I ordered before.

Has anyone else that ordered before Thanksgiving not received there order at all?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, it is Christmas. :freak:

TheholidayrushandthekidsandallthedammemailsandthelineatthepostofficeandwegottagettograndmascuzdinnerswaitingandmysonsstandingattheairportsowehavetopickhimuponthewayandthedammstarterisactinguponthewagonafterjustunjammingthegarbagedisposalbutthePtrapbrokewhichmentanothertriptothestorewhereIhadaflattire.

Give him a break.

Have a Merry Christmas Dan


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> Well, it is Christmas. :freak:
> 
> TheholidayrushandthekidsandallthedammemailsandthelineatthepostofficeandwegottagettograndmascuzdinnerswaitingandmysonsstandingattheairportsowehavetopickhimuponthewayandthedammstarterisactinguponthewagonafterjustunjammingthegarbagedisposalbutthePtrapbrokewhichmentanothertriptothestorewhereIhadaflattire.
> 
> ...


He's getting one. Merry Christmas Dan.:hat:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Well, it is Christmas. :freak:
> 
> TheholidayrushandthekidsandallthedammemailsandthelineatthepostofficeandwegottagettograndmascuzdinnerswaitingandmysonsstandingattheairportsowehavetopickhimuponthewayandthedammstarterisactinguponthewagonafterjustunjammingthegarbagedisposalbutthePtrapbrokewhichmentanothertriptothestorewhereIhadaflattire.
> 
> ...


knowing Dan "Fairly" well...
i have to go w/ Bill Hall on this....
please remember, Dash is a "1-Man Show" (Business)

EXCELLENT product & Quality-Control....

& @ these blow-out $$$... He HAS 2 B "Swamped" w/ orders..
not 2 mention the busy season @ hand as well.....

PM, "LENNY" here on H/T his avatar is "Stitch" on a big wheel toy tryke...

patience is a vertue, and he WILL make everything right ASAP :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey guys, I am willing to give him as much of a break as he needs. But how long does it take to simply reply to an e-mail and say something like "I've gotten swamped with orders, but I'll get back to you".

After not receiving any type of reply after more than a week, I have no idea whether the e-mails aren't being delivered or they are just being ignored (for the moment?). Since others have received some e-mails lately, I am guessing this is not a health issue. 

I had no problem with the over two week delivery time, nor with the fact that there was an error in the order. What I don't like is not receiving some type of answer. The order was over $300, so I think I deserve a response. 

I'll try to PM him via Hobbytalk and see if that works.

Joe


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

While I truly think dash products are top notch and I think he is one of the best in the Tjet world.....A while ago(3 1/2 yrs) I placed an order that was missing items and I too was assured that he would make all well. If I remember correctly we exchanged emails a few times and he told me he would check it out. After a couple of months I gave up. I emailed him once when i was in Iraq but the missing cars were never replaced. Would I still do business with dan? Yup. I took advantage of his sale before thanksgiving and recieved my order with no problems. I LOVE dash products! But to those that keep saying he will take care of you, I think you have just not been on the other side of these issues.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

oddrods said:


> But to those that keep saying he will take care of you, I think you have just not been on the other side of these issues.


So, how many of you have had issues which were corrected? That would be the true measure of customer service. Good customer service isn't when things go right, it's when things go wrong.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> So, how many of you have had issues which were corrected? That would be the true measure of customer service. Good customer service isn't when things go right, it's when things go wrong.
> 
> Thanks...Joe


Good customer service is when good things go good, AND, bad things get corrected in a timely fashion along with a bit of an explanation.
I have ordered from Dan/Dash/Lenny at least 15 times. 5 times perfect, 8 times perfect with extra bodies, and 2 times my orders where about a week late. 
Thats good customer service to me.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey ed, nice to see you in these parts... :wave:

--rick


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, I tried a third way to get in touch with Dash - via the HT private message. Gave that a few days and no response.

So very late last night I filed for a Paypal refund. When I logged on this morning, Dash accepted my claim and the money for the missing bodies has been refunded. That was less than 12 hours. Why it took having to file a claim with Paypal to get this resolved is disappointing.

So for you guys still waiting for over a month, you may need to take this step as well. 

Of course with Paypal, it takes them up to 5 days to put the money into my account. Amazing how quickly they can take it from you, but how long it takes to get it from them.

Joe


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Thanks for the update Joe. I still haven't heard anything from Dan either. I'm only into him for $20 and I would rather have the bodies so I'll wait till after the holidays to contact him again. Happy Holidays all!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Well Thanksgiving ,Black Friday and Cyber Monday are over as is Christmas and New Years. I still have not received my order. Of course I may have to wait a little longer since these are just around the corner. :hat:

Orthodox Christmas Christian Orthodox Jan. 7

Martin Luther King Day Jan. 17

President's Day Feb. 21

Valentine's Day Feb. 14

Mawlid-al-Nabi (Mohammad's Birthday) Islamic Feb. 16#

The Nineteen Day Fast Bahá'í Mar. 2-20

Daylight Saving Time begins Mar. 13 (not a holiday but Dan along with rest of us here in the USA will lose an hour could cause a shipping delay)

St. Patrick's Day Mar. 17

Vernal Equinox Mar. 20

*Naw Ruz (New Year) Bahá'í Mar. 21

:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

You forgot my Birthday!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Put it on the list. One excuse is as good as another.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Eric,

Time to file for a Paypal refund. You have been more than patient. It's been over 6 (maybe 7) weeks since your order and at least 3-4 weeks since you were given a tracking number. And 2 weeks since you were told it was going to be mailed --- again.

Buzzinhornet - how did you make out?

Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you only have 45 days from payment date to file a dispute. and then it has to be escalated to a claim. don't let it get past day 44!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks I wont. I still would have my Credit card for protection. After trying to get get ahold of Dan through emails with not much results 1 reply that he would look into it. I did open a dispute through Paypal. He responded within 2 minutes. That he was busy with personal and bussiness matters apoligized and said he would get the order out right away. That was a week and half ago. I tried through Paypal last week to contact him to see if it was shipped no answer.
I give it till the end of the week since the post office was closed the past two mondays. then escalate the claim.

I ordered from Bob Beers on his Black Friday special received 2-3 days later. Lucky Bobs the week before Christmas received that week. And twice from Buds one just before Christmas and once just after. Have both of those in hand. Seems the Holidays and sales didnt slow these guys.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*Same 'ol...*

Same here. Nov. 30th got email saying my package is on its way, Dec. 15th received email from Dan saying he'd look into it, haven't heard anything since...  

On the business side this sucks, on the personal side I hope Dan is just busy and everything OK with him...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Although i like Dan's bodies ,,,,,,,,,, another Ford ........ *sigh*

I will probably eventually buy some of these somewhere down the road.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I had no problem ordering from him - getting the order - and payment.

Thank you Dash!!!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Hello all,
To all that ordered from me in the past 2 months, I truly appreciate it! I was overwhelmed in early December with orders and some personal issues and missed a few orders, shipped a few incomplete orders (like Joe), and essentially messed up.

I'm trying to resolve any remaining issues. If you have a missing or incomplete order, please email me at [email protected] and I will work to make it right. 

Thank you again for your business and your patience!

To Win43, you lament another Ford. what cars would you like to see?

Dan


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> Well, it is Christmas. :freak:
> 
> TheholidayrushandthekidsandallthedammemailsandthelineatthepostofficeandwegottagettograndmascuzdinnerswaitingandmysonsstandingattheairportsowehavetopickhimuponthewayandthedammstarterisactinguponthewagonafterjustunjammingthegarbagedisposalbutthePtrapbrokewhichmentanothertriptothestorewhereIhadaflattire.
> 
> ...


not an excuse. I simply messed up.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*Hey, wadda ya know...*

Good to hear from you Dan.:thumbsup:


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Dan,

good to see you back again. 

Sorry that I haven't yet replied to your mail, not hard feelings from my side that you don't ship outside the US. I respect your reasons for not doing so, although I feel a bit sorry on the otherhand but under such circumstances I wouldn't act different. Thanks anyway for finding the time to answer me.

I can't stress often enough I much I appriciate the work and energy you put into those little bonzai racers to keep our hobby going. It is one thing to do such things on the side for few friends but a complete diffrent kinda fish doing it on business scale.

Regards 
Mario :wave:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

lenny said:


> Hello all,
> To all that ordered from me in the past 2 months, I truly appreciate it! I was overwhelmed in early December with orders and some personal issues and missed a few orders, shipped a few incomplete orders (like Joe), and essentially messed up.
> 
> I'm trying to resolve any remaining issues. If you have a missing or incomplete order, please email me at [email protected] and I will work to make it right.
> ...


*Hi Dan ,
glad to see you back and working hard to resolve things . The hobby needs all the quality products it can get and Dash has had a nice run of them ! I'm looking forward to seeing what's next and hoping that IF a return is in order for some of the old stuff ... the Tjet Camaro is high on the list ! Always a great looker and for us who race too it was very good there as well.

Bear :wave: 
*


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Sigh of relief. Hope things settle down for you soon, Dan, and that everyone gets their order issues straightened out. Personally, I am looking forward to the '67. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

bearsox said:


> *Hi Dan ,
> glad to see you back and working hard to resolve things . The hobby needs all the quality products it can get and Dash has had a nice run of them ! I'm looking forward to seeing what's next and hoping that IF a return is in order for some of the old stuff ... the Tjet Camaro is high on the list ! Always a great looker and for us who race too it was very good there as well.
> 
> Bear :wave:
> *


you like that car? the wheelbase off, it works best with the front wheels in the 'truck' position...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

lenny/Dan, I have had the pleasure of several successful transactions directly with you and through eBay. 
I have also purchased your products from Tom Stumph and have always been pleased with the quality.
I would simply encourage you to continue providing beautiful bodies for us to purchase. 
I am not particularly a Ford fan, but I applaud any and all bodies you release.
please, keep up the good work and thank you a thousand times for your diligence and fine craftsmanship. 
al


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Good to hear from you. Looking forward to some new stuff.

Maybe something a little different, like a tuner type body? Or maybe a t-jet version of a Bre Datsun, or a Mini Cooper. Just throwin' stuff on the wall to see if it sticks.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Email sent.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Datsun 510's in the Afx version, preferably the Sugar Daddy car with the metalflake green. 
If you don't want to deal with the license cost, don't include decals.

In Tjets I would love to have a 1970-71 Ford F150 and the 70 Chevy C1500.
Thanks,
Keith

P.S. My order arrived in good time and was complete.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*How about...*

A re-do of a Aurora Mako Shark Vette?










that is always popular...

Or how about a 962 for a Tjet? 








maybe not... A Tjet might be too chunky...

Another option would be a generic NASCARish body in different colors...









Or not...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Throw backs*

OK, there ya have it...

The ONLY person who directly asks us what WE want. Some years back we requested some VW's ... and we didnt get one, we got 3 different ones! I was floored.

Choose carefully, you just may get what you want.

I'm all for some 30's 40's or 50's cars. 60's muscle cars with stickie outtee wheels have been, and are still being done to death. Paint gimmicks need not apply either...well...er....uh.....because we like to apply our own. I'd like to see some classic stylings with elegant lines and zoopy curves. The kind of cars you could put a torch to and they didnt turn to drawn butter. 

Late 40's Buicks/Roadmasters & Cads, 40 Ford, 35/37 Ford Coupe, 37 Chev Touring, any one of the early Chevy 50's businessmans coupes....surprise me....if I dont like it I'll shave the chrome and live with it. Maybe a convertible er three, save me the trouble of gashing the lid.

The big slot manufacturers are forever catering to the kiddies and never got beyond the tip of the iceberg when their offerings are compared to how many very cool models were actually produced in the wayback.

Toss a dead cat out there, yer bound to hit paydirt.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Dan, welcome back!!! :thumbsup:
I've purchased your fantastic bodies and always have been pleased.
Al put it quite well and noddaz idea for the Mako sounds great!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

lenny said:


> you like that car? the wheelbase off, it works best with the front wheels in the 'truck' position...


*Hi Dan ,
i am refering to YOUR Dash version of the Camaro as the one we like to race ! On a original TJET chassis in the LWB position and given some nice body rock setup on the screws she runs very nicely and looks very sweet in my world ! Hope that clear it up a tad better ? 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> A re-do of a Aurora Mako Shark Vette?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mako is at the factory. It's a matter of getting money for tooling...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

bearsox said:


> *Hi Dan ,
> i am refering to YOUR Dash version of the Camaro as the one we like to race ! On a original TJET chassis in the LWB position and given some nice body rock setup on the screws she runs very nicely and looks very sweet in my world ! Hope that clear it up a tad better ?
> 
> Bear :wave: *


yeah, I always thought the wheelbase on my camaro was screwed up...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Some killer custom wheels for tjets that you can put on with a 'wheel press' that accept a common-size tjet tire and that don't go wobble-wobble down the track would be a neat way to expand the DASH porto-folio-deal-e-o. Bonus points for a double-flange design.

By in large tjet wheels look like ass. I realize that we're dealing with 1960s technology here, so we still need some time to work the kinks out. :freak:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Makos!!! Great I will be buying at least 1 of every color!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

lenny said:


> yeah, I always thought the wheelbase on my camaro was screwed up...


It handles almost as good as a fray body


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Dan, I am primarily Ford guy and a racer. Your T-Jet Camaros are so good that they need some company out on the track. EVERYBODY runs one, it seems. How about a 68-70 Javelin? Not an AMX, the Javelin can be done on the long wheelbase. I think Tyco did one in the 'S' line. A more properly proportioned LWB 67-68 or 69 Cougar would be a great addition.
I can't wait to get my hands on the Galaxies! Keep up the outstanding work.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ajd350 said:


> Dan, I am primarily Ford guy and a racer. Your T-Jet Camaros are so good that they need some company out on the track. EVERYBODY runs one, it seems.


Really? I caught a lot of flak on this board for those 'wheel wells that look like they were shot out with shotgun'...

Now that I know it's a great car that people like, I'll make more.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

lenny said:


> Really? I caught a lot of flak on this board for those 'wheel wells that look like they were shot out with shotgun'...
> 
> Now that I know it's a great car that people like, I'll make more.


How about some more of the AFX L88 Camaros . I my opinion the Best AFX body hands down ! maybe some solid colors no stripes , or maybe baldwin motion stipe scheme , heck I would buy a bunch of the unpainted body kits to make customs .


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

How about a Pontiac Grand Prix from the early 70's similar to the one that HOD
put out some years ago? You can never find that one now and I think it would be very popular.
Can't wait for the XL 500's!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ummmm... We need some clarification please, Dan... Are you doing another release of the Galaxie you've already done, or the 67-ish XL500? The XL500 would be great, as it's a difficult body to come by in original T Jet form. 

I agree, the Gran Prix anywhere from 70-72 would be awesome!!! So would a 70-73 trans am!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

lenny said:


> yeah, I always thought the wheelbase on my camaro was screwed up...



*Not so ! It is very nice for using a original TJET chassis in LWB for stock class hard body racing and i use them as do other quite a bit. Look around and you don't see alot of folks parting with them . Atleast we have a hard time finding them to use as racers . I have a small stash still but others ... not so much ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> Makos!!! Great I will be buying at least 1 of every color!



*Yep Makos like the original version ! Also perhaps a Eldon styled Ferrari 250 GTO as they too fit real well and look good as they race . IF need be ... i have a premo body i can and would send as a donor !!!


Bear :wave: *


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The Galaxie I referred to is the 67 XL500. Sorry if there was any confusion there.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Dan, glad to hear about the Mako's. I will buy em as well. how's the Galaxie coming along? Sorry idf it came up allready.

Bearsox, did you see my PM?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

how about a nice tjet scale 1950's set of police car, ambulance, fire chief and hearse


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Just off the top of my head...

70-71 Torino GT
72 Gran Torino Sport
70 Maverick
AMC Gremlin
71 Buick Riviera
05 Chrysler 300
75 Monte Carlo
66 Galaxie 500
Pickup Trucks

Need I say more?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dan you see my signature right????

There has never been any type of a model made ever of the 1st Buick Muscle car the 1965 Buick Gran Sport!! Ever! Period.

Any help on that one pal??? Tom would buy a few thousand!!! I'm sure.

I would have a freaking fleet of em!!!!!!!

Oh My God!!! That would be amazing!! Drop tops, vinyl roof models, hard tops.... the possibilities are endless!!!


Please bud


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

What about Chryslers? A nice early sixties 300 e.g. would do nicely.
Nobody has a decent Chrysler in its portfolio. Is there something like a big Chrysler conspiracy going on?

Or what about one of those outlandish touring cars like Ford Cortina or Ford Capri. All those were battle hawks of the European circuits in the sixties. 

And what eludes me the most is that nobody came up with a Checker taxi in all those years. The icon of metropolitan transport. 

Thanks for listening 

Mario


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

foxkilo said:


> What eludes me the most is that nobody came up with a Checker taxi in all those years. Mario


MEV has a 59 Checker.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah, what he said.



hefer said:


> Just off the top of my head...
> 
> 70-71 Torino GT
> 72 Gran Torino Sport
> ...


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

AH Sprite/MG Midget


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

How about an easy one a Jeep Cherokee. Not a Grand Cherokee or the Barbie Jeep (Wrangler). 1984-2001 Jeep XJ aka the rolling box. I would own a fleet. Feel bad I'm down to 1 Jeep. I sold all my others and lost two to the windstorm that buried them under a forest of 50 year old plus timber. 

One 1948 Willy's and a 1991 Comanche project restore that I had looking like a 1999 both inside and outside.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

:woohoo:
Your item was accepted at 3:48 pm on January 06, 2012 in MILWAUKEE, WI 53222. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hey Dan, glad to hear about the Mako's. I will buy em as well. how's the Galaxie coming along? Sorry idf it came up allready.
> 
> Bearsox, did you see my PM?



*Whoops ya PM's i always forget em LOL! :wave:

Bear 
*


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> How about an easy one a Jeep Cherokee. Not a Grand Cherokee or the Barbie Jeep (Wrangler). 1984-2001 Jeep XJ aka the rolling box. I would own a fleet. Feel bad I'm down to 1 Jeep. I sold all my others and lost two to the windstorm that buried them under a forest of 50 year old plus timber.
> 
> One 1948 Willy's and a 1991 Comanche project restore that I had looking like a 1999 both inside and outside.


makes me sad. i like old Jeeps...

i guess you're familiar with the Majorette diecast of the Cherokee/Wagoneer? any idea if that wheelbase is close to a common slot car chassis?

http://www.toycollector.com/hwdphotos/upload_tinymce/thumbnails/Majorette-JeepCherokee-display.JPG

http://www.diecastlovers.com/normale/Majorette_Jeep_Cherokee_WvfY.jpg

and lookit this thread i found over on the diecast side...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=305541

sorry, now back to your regularly scheduled thread... :freak:

--rick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

WOW that Hot Wheels Scrambler looks like the one that I had before it was hit by a logging truck 30 feet off the road. I was hunting and heard this awful noise to come back to my Jeep mashed under a loaded logging truck trailer. I miss my Scrambler


----------



## mercury09 (Feb 17, 2002)

How 'bout a 1983 Mercury Capri in desert tan metallic for a tjet? 
Please?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Doesn't matter, if DASH does it, it will be a great body. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Dash bodies are awesome. These two on A|FX would be great friends with my many 510s, and Trans-Am era racing is always popular...



















Rolls


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

And these might be popular... more of a tjet fit?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rolls, 
Nice ones. Better start saving some AFX chassis just incase! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dan, I placed my 1st order with you on Dec 20th for a Herbie Bug for my Son and a White Green Hornet body for me. How are things coming along? are you getting caught up? Not being rude, I had them sent to family in Mesa AZ and I have not heard from them that it has arrived. Just wondering. Thank you.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

plymouth71 said:


> Dan, I placed my 1st order with you on Dec 20th for a Herbie Bug for my Son and a White Green Hornet body for me. How are things coming along? are you getting caught up? Not being rude, I had them sent to family in Mesa AZ and I have not heard from them that it has arrived. Just wondering. Thank you.


Hello,
Yes, I'm getting back to 'normal'... Please email me at [email protected] with the name of the person they were supposed to be sent to and I'll check it out.

thank you!

Dan


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Rolls said:


> And these might be popular... more of a tjet fit?


Open rear wheel wells or skirts?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

skirts, please


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Skirts... We can always take them off:tongue:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tazman6069 said:


> Skirts... We can always take them off:tongue:


and a hard-top version 2 (???)
Bubba 123


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

lenny said:


> Hello,
> Yes, I'm getting back to 'normal'... Please email me at [email protected] with the name of the person they were supposed to be sent to and I'll check it out.
> 
> thank you!
> ...


Done, Thank you! 

On to other slot related stuff. Have you considered doing any 4 Gear stuff? Your amazing range of colors could easily paint an incredible 70's Muscle car picture. I'm partial to the Pentastar and would love something like 

1969 Plymouth GTX 
1971 Cuda Convertible
1970 Buick GSX
1970-73 Trans Am
Shelby Mustangs (watch for copyrights! he's a stickler)

But even some more AFX Bodies. Drag racing is coming back bigtime, why not some 60's Nostalgia cars for Magnatraction lovers!

Anyhow. Thanks again for listening, we appreciate your time and effort!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

no 4 gears please

I like everything else you mentioned


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Gear Head said:


> no 4 gears please
> 
> I like everything else you mentioned


The only 4 gears I want to see are mods of the original Aurora bodies. I would like to see the panel delivery modified to a touring roadster, or the coupe modified into a pick-up, etc... Oh yeah, lose the spare tire on the fender.

Any MoPar is fine with me!! MEV does some kool MoPars, but you can hardly get stock tires under some of them. I would like to see bodies slightly wider for tire clearance.

The AW 64 Dodge's are way kool. How about an altered wheelbase F/X body?

Do one each of the Plymouth Rapid Transit System and Dodge Scat Pack cars.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

lenny said:


> Open rear wheel wells or skirts?


Just make the detail seam around the skirt followable, so it's easy for the non skirt crowd to trim them out without the chainsaw.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Order received.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

70ss, good. it was a long wait and a lot of prodding, but glad you got your goods!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Just made an order.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*Hmmm...*



70ss said:


> Order received.


...still waiting


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Did you email Dan @ [email protected] ? 
He replied to me promptly from this email and shipped as he said he would with a few extras.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

lenny said:


> Hello all,
> 
> To Win43, you lament another Ford. what cars would you like to see?
> 
> Dan


Dan,
It's not that I don't like Fords. The Galaxy will be a great addition. 

How about some Buicks ....... 56 Roadmaster, Grand National, Grand Sports.

Maybe a few off the wall things like a VW thing , Citreon , Tucker all for tjet chassis of course 

BTW Dan, welcome back . Keep them tjet bodies coming!!!!!

Really not particular, just seems likes there's been a lot of Fords lately.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

70ss said:


> Did you email Dan @ [email protected] ?
> He replied to me promptly from this email and shipped as he said he would with a few extras.


I sent a message through his website contact on the 5th where he responded to me the first time. I'll try the other email addy.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Dan, Got my Order today, Sorta. I shipped it to family in Mesa, and I was informed it arrived! Can't wait to get my hands on them. I understand you shipped something a little extra, not sure yet what it is, but many thanks, and Just wanted to let you know you're doing us all a great service, and I know I speak for pretty much everyone, You have our patience, thank you for what you do, and please keep it coming!


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

i agree i hope you do these cars,

Just off the top of my head...

70-71 Torino GT
72 Gran Torino Sport
70 Maverick
AMC Gremlin
71 Buick Riviera
05 Chrysler 300
75 Monte Carlo
66 Galaxie 500
Pickup Trucks


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

does any one have dans site info ,i would like to buy a few from him.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

dash-motorsports.com


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

How about a '69 Dart GTS


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

buzzinhornet said:


> How about a '69 Dart GTS


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

We *NEED* a 69 Torino Talladega and Cyclone Spoiler with AFX mounts to run against all the Chargers, Daytonas, Superbirds, and Plymouths!!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

All very good suggestions!! I think anything _*new*_ would be cool! Not saying there isn't a market for repops... Just that I think something fresh would be a better seller at this time. Go the distance making something as accurately scaled as possible. If it's something set up for racing, try to make it easy to convert to a street car too.


----------

